

I Saw The Greatest Startup Pitch at The PS4 Conference - spanishcurls
http://blog.spanishcurls.com/i-saw-the-greatest-startup-pitch-at-the-ps4-conference

======
jared314
> Drama and emotion crawled out of him as he illustrated the horrible
> situation.

> He stabbed the audience with a knife and twisted it into the guts.

And then, he tried to sell them a video game. I've never been found of this
style of pitching, and I closed the video when he said the "imagine if..."
part. To evoke strong emotions, tie in real world situations, and then try to
sell me something that has nothing to do with it feels like bait and switch.
Whether it's just a game, or not, it starts strong and ends up sounding fake
and dishonest.

------
sp332
This link will jump you to the right timecode:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8OhDX...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8OhDX0anXZE#t=3795)

